# Motorhome dealers in Germany



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Can anyone point us in the right direction of a list of dealerships in Germany?

Can anyone recommend any?

Thanks


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Blimey Germany is a big place n&b have main factory there. What area are you looking in?[/b]


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

For what make?


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Can anyone point us in the right direction of a list of dealerships in Germany?
> 
> Can anyone recommend any?
> 
> Thanks


well , I would be glad helping you , if you only would kindly specify ,
which brand you`re after 

my regards
Jan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Try Here:

http://www.mobile.de/home/dealerSearch.html?lang=en


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.

We will be travelling up from Austria and have no specific route just 6 weeks of time.

Have an N&B Flair atm and will be looking at trade in, but have no specific make in mind.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Was very impressed by this dealer near Munich, 
http://hymer-ulm.com/neu/german/carado_start.html

Plus they have a free stellplatz.


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

bernhard moser
curiestrabe 24,
55129
mainz

www.moser-caravaning.de

excellent English speaker

hymer, carthago, hobby, NB, eriba - most makes

having spent 2 days at the Dusseldorf Motorhome show this year, speaking to loads of German dealers, just to let you know in advance, none of the German dealers are prepared to take a right hand drive as trade in. They are willing to do good deals for cash though.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PM sent.

G


----------

